# How do I actually compete?



## maxkirschner80 (9 mo ago)

Hey everyone, Recently I have been getting way more into target archery and 3D at my local range. they host some NFAA shoots during the winter but everything is just local and we use the same targets but nothing is actually sanctioned.

I want to actually get out there and into competitions and potentially get good enough to even make a little extra money here and there. I used to race motocross and it was a pretty easy process, sign up for AMA and a district then go race. 

Im having a tough time getting it all squared away with archery though, currently stationed in NJ so hoping someone on here also compete in this area and can teach me the ropes or at least tell me where to go and sign up for certain things to go compete. 

Thanks


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Join your state assn. & a national like NFAA or ASA, IBO. If just interested in 3D, ASA or IBO are the two. Check their web page for shoot locations. R100 is another huge 100 target 3D event. See their web page.. 
*ROBBINSVILLE / ALLENTOWN, NJ 2022*
September 2 - 4, 2022
R100
In Partnership With:
United Bowhunters of New Jersey
As far as making money, GOOD LUCK.. You will make some great friends & have lots of fun..


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

maxkirschner80 said:


> Hey everyone, Recently I have been getting way more into target archery and 3D at my local range. they host some NFAA shoots during the winter but everything is just local and we use the same targets but nothing is actually sanctioned.
> 
> I want to actually get out there and into competitions and potentially get good enough to even make a little extra money here and there. I used to race motocross and it was a pretty easy process, sign up for AMA and a district then go race.
> 
> ...


Where are you in NJ??? My friends and I compete in PA mostly but do an event or 2 in NJ every year.

There are Monthly Money shoots at the UBASS Clubs... The next one is 5/15/2022

UBASS- Archery Money Series 

Another source for events









Archery Shoots | Facebook


I started this group so it could serve as a place to share or find Archery shoots where ever you may be. I travel for work and always struggle to find places to shoot while I'm on the road... When...




www.facebook.com





The best thing you can do is show up to a club event and talk to folks there. We host 3D every Thursday at my club it's non-competitive unless you bring friends to trash talk along the way. My friends and I use it as practice for our weekend events:

Izaak Walton Rod and Gun Club
2181 Wehr Mill Rd
Allentown, Pa 18104


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

ASA is the only organization I have shot in that pays back.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

ASA / IBO national events would be your 2 for 3D to compete at a higher level. You won’t make any money at the amateur level as your expenses will overshadow the paybacks from either org. Local money shoots probably have a higher return rate depending on travel expenses. Not much money to be made at any archery event at the amateur level. Even at the Pro level, manufacturer contingency money is the only real payback.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Check with NJ assns.


----------



## maxkirschner80 (9 mo ago)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> Where are you in NJ??? My friends and I compete in PA mostly but do an event or 2 in NJ every year.
> 
> There are Monthly Money shoots at the UBASS Clubs... The next one is 5/15/2022
> 
> ...


Im about 45 minutes from Allentown, im stationed at Ft. Dix. Ill definitely try to make my way out there!


----------



## maxkirschner80 (9 mo ago)

ahunter55 said:


> Join your state assn. & a national like NFAA or ASA, IBO. If just interested in 3D, ASA or IBO are the two. Check their web page for shoot locations. R100 is another huge 100 target 3D event. See their web page..
> *ROBBINSVILLE / ALLENTOWN, NJ 2022*
> September 2 - 4, 2022
> R100
> ...


Thanks! i plan to do the R100 there this year, didnt make it last year due to being on crutches


----------



## maxkirschner80 (9 mo ago)

hrtlnd164 said:


> ASA / IBO national events would be your 2 for 3D to compete at a higher level. You won’t make any money at the amateur level as your expenses will overshadow the paybacks from either org. Local money shoots probably have a higher return rate depending on travel expenses. Not much money to be made at any archery event at the amateur level. Even at the Pro level, manufacturer contingency money is the only real payback.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

maxkirschner80 said:


> Im about 45 minutes from Allentown, im stationed at Ft. Dix. Ill definitely try to make my way out there!


I did some time at Ft Dix over the years....I know where you're coming from. 45 minutes without traffic is possible but there's always traffic down that way....


----------



## bettylou (Jul 6, 2018)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> Where are you in NJ??? My friends and I compete in PA mostly but do an event or 2 in NJ every year.
> 
> There are Monthly Money shoots at the UBASS Clubs... The next one is 5/15/2022
> 
> ...


Are the UBASS shoots shot gun starts or casual


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

bettylou said:


> Are the UBASS shoots shot gun starts or casual


The one I did a few weeks ago was Shotgun Start...I don't know that they are all that way....


----------



## Mr.BigShot (Mar 2, 2021)

ahunter55 said:


> Join your state assn. & a national like NFAA or ASA, IBO. If just interested in 3D, ASA or IBO are the two. Check their web page for shoot locations. R100 is another huge 100 target 3D event. See their web page..
> *ROBBINSVILLE / ALLENTOWN, NJ 2022*
> September 2 - 4, 2022
> R100
> ...


Do you need to be a member of these associations in order to compete? Or does that just make it easier to find the competitions?
Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Sudduth49 (Jul 30, 2020)

Mr.BigShot said:


> Do you need to be a member of these associations in order to compete? Or does that just make it easier to find the competitions?
> Thanks for the insight.


ASA you must be a member before registering to shoot. IBO allows you to shoot one a year as a guest, with the hopes of using it as a recruiting tool.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mr. Big, there are numerous other events you can shoot without being in an assn.. I belong to my TWO state Assns & the NFAA. My 3Ds are R100s (no assn required) & usually club 3Ds within a couple hours of me. It's usually a good investment in your state Assn for the information alone. My two state fees are $25 & $45 ($70 total per yr) & "includes the NFAA. I shoot our Iowa Games (target) & State Target & Field + NFAA National events when possible & that membership covers all..


----------



## Mr.BigShot (Mar 2, 2021)

Thanks for the info guys. I’m going to join my state Assns and see what events they got going on. Seems like joining one is def worth the investments.


----------



## pal2468 (Mar 11, 2011)

I want to do a competition but and afraid of looking REALLY stupid.


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

pal2468 said:


> I want to do a competition but and afraid of looking REALLY stupid.


You won't. No one is watching your scores: they are more focus on what they are shooting. And no one is going to be upset with you scoring lower than them. And in my second competition, I scored a 190 in a 600 round (probably should not have changed my limbs a week before when I had no time to tune and practice). When that happens, just relax and enjoy the 60 practice arrows (you paid for them). People are usually very nice as well (probably relieved to find an archer worse than them (actually, most people are very supportive)). Chat with the folks on the shooting line. Many are happy to help first time competitors.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

pal2468 said:


> I want to do a competition but and afraid of looking REALLY stupid.


Trust me when I say this.... No one cares about your score except you!!! In most cases, the people around you will offer encouragement if they see you struggling.


----------



## joel308cal (Nov 17, 2017)

My take on “make a little extra cash” shooting a bow looses its luster if your only goal is to make that extra coin. The folks that are making a living flinging sticks started competing cuz they enjoyed to sport first. Without that joy first you’re destined to hate the sport after a few short seasons. Compete cuz you want to learn and have fun first before anything else.


----------



## joel308cal (Nov 17, 2017)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> Trust me when I say this.... No one cares about your score except you!!! In most cases, the people around you will offer encouragement if they see you struggling.



100% agree with this ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## pal2468 (Mar 11, 2011)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> Trust me when I say this.... No one cares about your score except you!!! In most cases, the people around you will offer encouragement if they see you struggling.


My friends say the same thing.


----------



## Humbled_Bowhunter (6 mo ago)

If you're in Jersey check out a club in Jackson called the Black Knight Bowbenders.

Great range, great property, and a good size membership ranging from guys / gals flinging arrows for fun to serious archers. They can help steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Lee_Wells (Apr 9, 2021)

I definitely wouldn’t focus on making money for a few reasons. One you probably won’t do as well in tournaments as you think. Two you will get frustrated quickly when you don’t do well. Three it makes it where you will burn out on archery. Four it’s usually takes a season or two to get where you shoot as well at the shoots as you do at home, your buddy’s, or the range.


----------



## maxkirschner80 (9 mo ago)

Just and update from my original post for those curious. I have been shooting in some local shoots and i shot in the NJ #D State championship last weekend. ended up placing 3rd in the hunter class! had a blast and proved to myself i can shoot decent enough to place with my hunting bow, i have a target set up so im going to focus more on that for next year!


----------

